

Show HN: Got so many Twitter Apps and SDKs to manage, so we built this easy API - fouademi
https://tweetapart.com/?HN=1

======
fouademi
This might not be for everyone, but we're tired of managing Twitter Apps and
connecting SDKs for every single project we create, so we built this API
wrapper. 50% discount code for HN: HN2014

